# Is anyone expecting to be raptured tomorrow?



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

Just curious, so is anyone expecting it tomorrow.


----------



## dmarcus (May 20, 2011)

Its the weekend can't they schedule it for the middle of the week...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 20, 2011)

My poor eleven year old heard it in art class and has been worried all day. If it wasn't for having to google it because she was so upset, I wouldn't even know.


----------



## coreyc (May 20, 2011)

Nope not me  No body know when it will happen Matthew 24:36 but when it does it will be AWESOME


----------



## October (May 20, 2011)

I'd have to say that's a big negative.


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Nope not me  No body know when it will happen Matthew 24:36 but when it does it will be AWESOME


That is one thing I have always heard stressed, is that no man shall know the time and date.


----------



## Zouave (May 20, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Asia, Africa or Europe?

<worries>


----------



## Az tortoise compound (May 20, 2011)

Attacking zombies is much more likely, and for that, we are prepared


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Attacking zombies is much more likely, and for that, we are prepared


The CDC recently had guidelines for a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## coreyc (May 20, 2011)

dmmj said:


> coreyc said:
> 
> 
> > Nope not me  No body know when it will happen Matthew 24:36 but when it does it will be AWESOME
> ...


----------



## John (May 20, 2011)

So what, supposedly all the good people are going to ascend to heaven and leave the bad here to rot? Okay so tomorrow ozzy and ollie north will no longer be with us and everything else will remain as is.


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2011)

From what I understand 145,000 will ascend into heaven naked and not have to die to go to heaven.


----------



## coreyc (May 20, 2011)

Where did that number come from??


----------



## terryo (May 20, 2011)

I'm ready.....when ever.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 20, 2011)

Not yet, too much to do! I am on the aldabra breeding perfection plan, it takes time, LOL!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 20, 2011)

Well put CoreyC!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 20, 2011)

squamata said:


> So what, supposedly all the good people are going to ascend to heaven and leave the bad here to rot? Okay so tomorrow ozzy and ollie north will no longer be with us and everything else will remain as is.



Oh wait...you forgot Oprah!


----------



## Isa (May 20, 2011)

I did not even know about tomorrow, kind of scary! I just google it and it says to have plenty of bottles of water in case we get stuck in our home! Grrr we only have one case of water (24 bottles!)  .


----------



## SnakeyeZ (May 20, 2011)

I must have been living under a rock... or in my shell? What's going on?


----------



## Angi (May 20, 2011)

Not even the son knows the day or the hour that the lord will come. The son of man will come like a thief in the night. Thoughs are two verses I can think of off the top of my head. I know there is a lot more. It really annoyes me when people think they can out smart God. I personaly hope he waits until my kids are baptized. I am almost certain the Lord would NOT come on a day that some man has tried to guess at his return, so I think tomorrow is probably the only day we can be sure it won't happen. But that is just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (May 20, 2011)

The worst thing you/we can do is listen to ANYTHING/EVERYTHING that the world has to say.. and does! 

Regardless what you think or don't think about BIBLE truth.. isn't going to change the TRUTH. There is only ONE way to make it out of here alive.. and I have chosen to follow HIM. So I strive to live like HE _is_ coming back tomorrow.. and strive to work like HE is never coming back.

When it comes to believing or not believing:

If I'm wrong and you are right.. I win.. You win.

If I'm right and you are wrong.. I win.. You lose - how do you like the odds?

Terry


----------



## onarock (May 20, 2011)

What is happening? The long and the short of it is NOTHING. Not tomorrow, not next week, not this century or next. We are all going to live out our lives and come to our natural or un-natural death and future generations will talking about all this stuff when we are gone. Nothing more, nothing less.



SnakeyeZ said:


> I must have been living under a rock... or in my shell? What's going on?


----------



## October (May 20, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Az tortoise compound said:
> 
> 
> > Attacking zombies is much more likely, and for that, we are prepared
> ...



I found those guidelines sorely lacking. It was basically have some water and food handy and the CDC will take care of the rest. Anyone who's watched a zombie movie lately knows it's a every-man-for-himself situation. I wish I could afford a bomb shelter.


----------



## DixieParadise (May 20, 2011)

I am confused...is that 5 o'clock, eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?

I suspect someone or some group is going to take advantage of the alert and we will see some explosion or mass destruction in the eastern part of the world. Sad, but that is just a feeling I have.

Oh, and I hope I am wrong.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 20, 2011)

I guess that explains why our roof sprung a leak yesterday.


----------



## l0velesly (May 21, 2011)

Nothing happened in New Zealand.. so must be false.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

DixieParadise said:


> I am confused...is that 5 o'clock, eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?
> 
> I suspect someone or some group is going to take advantage of the alert and we will see some explosion or mass destruction in the eastern part of the world. Sad, but that is just a feeling I have.
> 
> Oh, and I hope I am wrong.



I read it was pacific time because the wacko who predicted this lives in CA.


----------



## John (May 21, 2011)

Well I woke up today and everyone was gone, Finally some peace and quiet.


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 21, 2011)

What is every one going on about, did I miss something?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> What is every one going on about, did I miss something?



http://www.allmediany.com/details_news_article.php?news_artid=1129


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> Attacking zombies is much more likely, and for that, we are prepared



Oh yeah! That's what I'm talkin' about. Bring on the undead hordes...

AR or 12 guage?



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Not yet, too much to do! I am on the aldabra breeding perfection plan, it takes time, LOL!



No man will EVER have THAT much time.



CtTortoiseMom said:


> DixieParadise said:
> 
> 
> > I am confused...is that 5 o'clock, eastern, central, mountain or pacific time?
> ...



oh. Uh yeah, well we have a few of those out here...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Oh yeah! That's what I'm talkin' about. Bring on the undead hordes...

AR or 12 guage?


[/quote]

AR with night sights all the way! It would be an honor to fight the undead with you!


----------



## RV's mom (May 21, 2011)

let me know if you expect to go... I'll be taking care of your torts from there on out...


----------



## Kristina (May 21, 2011)

Any Radiated, Aldabra, Galap, Spider, Burmese Star, Forstens, Chaco, Hingeback, Impressed, or Yniphora owners that are planning on being raptured this evening, please drop me a PM and let me know the location to pick up your tortoises. 

I may have lived a life of sin, but I guarantee I will take fantastic care of them!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 21, 2011)

Oh no what if he takes our torts?!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 21, 2011)

Well, my Crossbones did not start this morning! Both fob battery went dead at the same time?, replaced and off I went with the boys. Not so bad considering............


----------



## dmmj (May 21, 2011)

So everyone is still here? I wonder if tortoises get raptured do they leave their shells behind?


----------



## Kristina (May 21, 2011)

I'm still here. May be attending my friend's "post rapture bonfire" later on tonight


----------



## Robert (May 21, 2011)

We were planning on having an "I didn't get raptured" barbecue as well tonight. Unfortunately it's raining!


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

hi every one! i hope my egg hatches befor the end. its on my bucket list. good luck to us all! lindy


----------



## onarock (May 21, 2011)

No need to thank me guys, but I think I stopped the rapture. I was up all night, chanting and shaking Ti leaves in my front yard and I think that did the trick. On a side note. I will be available for the Nov. 17th and the Dec. 21st 2012 end of the world dates as well. Aloha All


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2011)

ahaha its all Fake. if you really think about it we would have been dead!
isnt china or japan a full day ahead of us


----------



## Missy (May 21, 2011)

LOL, at work we were talking about this. I work at a ER and we are expecting some crazies to try and off themselves this evening. Thank God it's not a full moon tonight.


----------



## Robert (May 21, 2011)

onarock said:


> No need to thank me guys, but I think I stopped the rapture. I was up all night, chanting and shaking Ti leaves in my front yard and I think that did the trick. On a side note. I will be available for the Nov. 17th and the Dec. 21st 2012 end of the world dates as well. Aloha All



Whew.... Thanks Paul. Sounds like we just missed a doozey!


----------



## african cake queen (May 21, 2011)

onarock said:


> No need to thank me guys, but I think I stopped the rapture. I was up all night, chanting and shaking Ti leaves in my front yard and I think that did the trick. On a side note. I will be available for the Nov. 17th and the Dec. 21st 2012 end of the world dates as well. Aloha All



i thank you!'lol' lindy


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 22, 2011)

One word comes to mind (weirdo)
As long as i go with my animals i don't care where i go..


----------



## John (May 22, 2011)

onarock said:


> No need to thank me guys, but I think I stopped the rapture. I was up all night, chanting and shaking Ti leaves in my front yard and I think that did the trick. On a side note. I will be available for the Nov. 17th and the Dec. 21st 2012 end of the world dates as well. Aloha All



LMFAO!! Stop that silliness Paul your scaring my tortoises!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 23, 2011)

onarock said:


> No need to thank me guys, but I think I stopped the rapture. I was up all night, chanting and shaking Ti leaves in my front yard and I think that did the trick. On a side note. I will be available for the Nov. 17th and the Dec. 21st 2012 end of the world dates as well. Aloha All



Gee, thanks, onarock! I was all set for a little post-Rapture looting over in the ritzy section of town! 

Guess I'll have to save up for a wide-screen TV, afterall...


----------



## froghaven5 (May 24, 2011)

Have you heard? Camping was off by 5 months. The new date is October 21st. For the rapture that is. Judgement happened on 5/21 as was predicted according to Camping. LOL. Still shaking our heads over here. Unfortunately I know a family who believed and 1 quit her job on 5/20. So sad believing in false prophets.


----------



## african cake queen (May 24, 2011)

froghaven5 said:


> Have you heard? Camping was off by 5 months. The new date is October 21st. For the rapture that is. Judgement happened on 5/21 as was predicted according to Camping. LOL. Still shaking our heads over here. Unfortunately I know a family who believed and 1 quit her job on 5/20. So sad believing in false prophets.



we ere warned about them. sad. that guy should be ashamed, but hes not! still taking in their money! lindy



bikerchicspain said:


> One word comes to mind (weirdo)
> As long as i go with my animals i don't care where i go..



me too! 'lol' lindy


----------



## dmarcus (May 24, 2011)

He should be barred from ever speaking and any news agency that post's he crazy talk should be fined...


----------



## Fernando (May 24, 2011)

That dude is 89 years old...he's going to have his own personal rapture pretty soon


----------



## LeroyLeft (May 24, 2011)

Rapture:isnt that the song from the new wave band blondie ?


----------



## Fernando (May 24, 2011)

Rap? Sure.


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 25, 2011)

Hasn't he rearranged his dates nowÂ´
so it said on the net.


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2011)

Yes he miscalculated it is now Oct. 21 he said he got the 21st part right but not the month. Whoooooops.


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 26, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Yes he miscalculated it is now Oct. 21 he said he got the 21st part right but not the month. Whoooooops.


 If he is 89 years old, has anyone had him checked out for alzheimers or Senile dementia,?


----------



## Madkins007 (May 26, 2011)

He does not claim his date was wrong, just that he misunderstood what would happen. He now claims it was a 'spirtual judgement' and those who will make it have been chosen and will leave on Oct. 21'st.

I don't often weigh in on issues like this that are so close to so many people's faith and heart, but I am getting really, really tired of people like Harold Camping. This idiot claimed the rapture was going to be in 1994 and was wrong- but has not learned his lesson. In 2009, his church had over 104 million dollars in assets, and now some of his followers are flat broke. His answer? 'I did not advise them to give it all away' and basically a variation of 'the Lord will provide'. A wonderful example of Christian charity and scholarship.

The idiot preacher in Florida and his asinine 'burn the holy book of people who believe differently than he does' stunt... the abominable church in Kansas that protests military funerals, etc. with expressions of sheer hatred in blind contradiction to so much the Bible teaches... terrorists acting in the name of any god... 

Leaders of any faith or denomination who have let their pride, anger, greed, lust for attention, or whatever drive them to these ridiculous stunts that in the end just bring shame and embarrassment to people of faith who are just trying to do the best they can in this world, and make the faith they claim to support a laughingstock in the eyes of others. 

It is tempting to just blow off people like Camping, but not only did people sacrifice so much time and money in this, there are people who suicided over this too, including a report of a woman who killed her two children and tried to kill herself but was caught. 

If I can hold a bartender accountable for over-serving me and contributing to my accident, I do not see why we cannot hold idiots like this accountable to their words.


----------



## Fernando (May 26, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> He does not claim his date was wrong, just that he misunderstood what would happen. He now claims it was a 'spirtual judgement' and those who will make it have been chosen and will leave on Oct. 21'st.
> 
> I don't often weigh in on issues like this that are so close to so many people's faith and heart, but I am getting really, really tired of people like Harold Camping. This idiot claimed the rapture was going to be in 1994 and was wrong- but has not learned his lesson. In 2009, his church had over 104 million dollars in assets, and now some of his followers are flat broke. His answer? 'I did not advise them to give it all away' and basically a variation of 'the Lord will provide'. A wonderful example of Christian charity and scholarship.
> 
> ...




Amen. 

"You can stand inside of a garage as long as you want, but it won't make you a car."

I was listening to this guy on Talk Radio 870 am and he was quoting scriptures and taking them completely out of context... I had to change the channel. 

People like camping and the florida guy make it even harder to proclaim the gospel. 

1 Corinthians 2:2

For I resolved to know nothing while I was with you except Jesus Christ and him crucified.


----------



## african cake queen (May 26, 2011)

hello, that guy is a joke, still taking in money, and preys on the weak & people just in a bad time in their lives. that old fool should just go away till his time comes. cant belive how many people spent their money on all those bill board, lost houses , gave up it all. i am glad i am not him on jugdment day! thank you, lindy


----------

